# Woolacombe



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

_From our local paper:_

camper vans
Tuesday, March 23, 2010, 15:26
Comment on this story

SURFERS with camper vans could be banned from staying free overnight on the Esplanade near Woolacombe Beach.

A public meeting is to be held in Woolacombe Village Hall on Monday at 7.30pm to discuss various proposals from Devon County Council to resolve long running parking problems in the popular seaside resort.

Motor homes are often parked on the Esplanade during the summer season and some individuals reportedly stay for days or weeks at a time.

David Dodds , a Mortehoe parish councillor, said: "The vehicles take up so much space on the Esplanade that other visitors do not get a chance to park.

"It is a situation which has upset local people in general.

"There are plenty of other places the campers can go and we don't feel any new restrictions will stop people from coming to Woolacombe."

The police, Devon County Council, Mortehoe Parish Council and North Devon Council have discussed a new parking arrangement on the Esplanade.

Devon County Council will present residents with four options for changing the parking layout at the meeting this Monday.

These are:

● Leave existing parking bays as pay and display and unrestricted during the day but remove parking overnight for all vehicles along the Esplanade.

This would mean unrestricted parking places and pay and display between 9am and 6pm but then no waiting restriction from 6pm to 9am.

● Leave parking bays unrestricted during the day. Remove all parking overnight except permit holders which would mean existing unrestricted and pay and display parking places between 9am and 6pm and then permit holder only parking from 6pm to 9am.

● Limited waiting with pay and display during the day and unrestricted overnight. For this option the current pay and display time limits and charging regime would be extended for the full length of the Esplanade.

● The final option is to retain all existing arrangements.

Devon County Council traffic engineers will be on hand to discuss the scheme with villagers at the meeting.

For more information contact the Mortehoe Parish Council clerk Sally Hocking on 01271 870247.


----------

